# Middle Eastern or Greek food stores



## newexpt (Dec 14, 2014)

I live in Murcia and would like to buy some Middle Eastern or Greek food products (Grape leaves, Boklava, Halva and etc.) in Spain. Please let me know of any such store in Spain.


----------

